# Initiativen: Suchmaschinen sollen Dialer-frei werden



## sascha (23 Oktober 2004)

*Initiativen: Suchmaschinen sollen Dialer-frei werden
*

Gleich zwei Initiativen haben jetzt der Vermüllung von Suchmaschinen durch Dialer-Seiten den Kampf angesagt. Die Suchmaschine Seekport und das Magazin Computerbild rufen User auf, Dialer-Seiten zu melden. Der Software-Anbieter Filtertechnics.de wiederum bietet den kostenlosen "Googlefilter 1.0" zum Download an. Das Programm soll die Ergebnisse der Suchmaschine Google um Spam- und Dialerseiten bereinigen. 

Nicht nur wer Kochrezepte, Reiserouten, Referate oder Horoskope im Web sucht, kennt das Problem: Suchmaschinen wie Google.de sind regelrecht überschwemmt mit Seiten, die viel versprechen und vor allem eines bieten: teure Dialer. Grund dafür ist das Geschäftsmodell, auf dem die meisten teuren Einwählprogramme beruhen. Diese werden nach dem Prinzip des Strukturvertriebs von zehntausenden Webmastern auf ihren Internetseiten beworben. Zugleich werden bei dieser Gelegenheit weitere Webmaster gesucht, die dann ebenfalls Dialer-Seiten betreiben sollen. Doch weil jeder ein Stück vom Kuchen abbekommen möchte, werden die Seiten für die Suchmaschinen bis aufs Äußerste optimiert. Die Folge ist, dass kostenlose und/oder wirklich wertvolle Inhalte auf die hinteren Plätze in den Suchergebnissen verdrängt werden. 

Zwei Initiativen haben diesem Missstand jetzt den Kampf angesagt. „Fang den Dialer!“ heißt so die Aktion, den die Suchmaschine Seekport gemeinsam mit der Zeitschrift Computerbild gestartet hat. Sie läuft bis zum 12. November. Benutzer, die über die Internet-Suche www.seekport.de in der Trefferliste eine verdächtige Dialer-Seite entdecken, können direkt auf den Button „Dialerverdacht melden“ hinter dem entsprechenden Suchtreffer klicken. Alle Hinweise würden vom Indexteam der Suchmaschine umgehend überprüft, verspricht das Unternehmen. Handelt es sich dabei um einen „Dialer“ gemäß den Regeln der Aktion, entferne das Indexteam die Internetseite umgehend aus der eigenen Suchdatenbank. Darüber hinaus würden die Daten der Dialer-Anbieter jedoch absolut vertraulich behandelt. Grundlage der Beurteilungskriterien der Aktion sind die gesetzlichen Mindestanforderungen, die ein Dialer-Anbieter insbesondere nach dem Mehrwertdienste-Gesetz von 2003 zu befolgen hat. Unter allen Teilnehmern, die ein überteuertes oder sogar illegales Einwahlprogramm aufgespürt haben, werden Preise verlost. 

Die Software-Schmiede Filtertechnics.de setzt im Kampf gegen Dialer-Seiten dagegen auf ihr Programm "Googlefilter 1.0". Das Tool soll Spam- und Dialerseiten aus den Suchergebnissen bei google.de filtern. „Windige Geschäftemacher verunreinigen bevorzugt die Google-Datenbank mit fingierten Einträgen. Im harmlosen Fall, um den User auf eine Seite zu locken, zu der er gar nicht wollte. Im weniger harmlosen Fall wird versucht, den Usern auf so einer Seite einen Trojaner oder einen Dialer unterzuschieben“, so das Unternehmen. Der kostenlose Googlefilter erkenne Spam- und Dialerseiten und markiere diese als solche in den Google-Ergebnislisten. Die programmeigene Datenbank mit den neusten Spamseiten werde täglich automatisch aktualisiert. Findet der User selbst eine dem Googlefilter unbekannte Spamseite, stehe es ihm frei, die betreffende Seite mit einem Mausklick dem Filtertechnics-Zentralrechner zu melden. Der Zentralrechner dient als Sammel- und Auswertungsstelle für alle eingehenden Spam- und Dialerseiten. Für das Verfahren und die Bewertungsmethoden des Googlefilters wurde ein Patent beantragt. Das Programm wird kostenlos zum Download zur Verfügung gestellt unter www.filtertechnics.de. In Version 1.0 wird nur der Internet Explorer als Browser unterstützt.

Auf Seiten der Dialer-Betreiber und –Anbieter stießen die beiden Aktionen auf ein eher verhaltenes Echo. Vor allem die Erotikanbieter in deren Reihen plagt derzeit ein ganz anderes Problem: Die Suchmaschine Google hat jetzt angekündigt, dass deutschen Google-Nutzern ab November keine Adwords-Anzeigen mehr mit „pornografischen, erotischen oder anderen explizit sexuellen Inhalten“ angezeigt werden.

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

*So ein Müll*

So ein Müll schadet jeglichem Wettbewerb!! Sollen sich eben die kostenlosen Anbieter mehr Mühe geben...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

richtig so!

im internet darf es nur kostenlosen ramsch geben und sonst nichts!

und wenn dann zumindest per dialer, sondern umständlich mit lastschrift, kreditkarte, t-pay oder firstpay!

harharhar


----------



## News (23 Oktober 2004)

Anonyme Gäste schrieben:


> Sollen sich eben die kostenlosen Anbieter mehr Mühe geben...





> im internet darf es nur kostenlosen ramsch geben



Tja, merkwürdig nur, dass sich ein Großteil der Dialerseiten - insbesondere die Game- und Filesharing-Seiten - genau bei diesem kostenlosen "Ramsch" bedienen und da ihren "Content" herholen.
Ohne Genehmigung, natürlich...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

"Ohne Genehmigung, natürlich..."

Hast Du konkrete Hinweise lieber Dialerhasser? Nein? Dann ....


----------



## Antidialer (23 Oktober 2004)

Dann... was?

Ist mal wieder richtig lustig heute, wie die ganzen Dialerdrücker und zukünftige Harz 4 Empfänger aus ihren Löchern kriechen.

Wenn auch noch andere Suchmaschienen mitziehen, das ist der Dialer in 6 Monaten endlich und entgültig erledigt und die Dialerdrücker arbeitslos!    

Wenn das kein Grund zum Feiern ist...


----------



## News (23 Oktober 2004)

@No 43
Nenne mir eine P2P-Dialerseite mit Emule- oder Kazaa(lite)-Download, die eine Einwilligung der Programmautoren hat  8)


----------



## dvill (23 Oktober 2004)

Z.B. hier lesen und staunen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (23 Oktober 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, merkwürdig nur, dass sich ein Großteil der Dialerseiten - insbesondere die Game- und Filesharing-Seiten - genau bei diesem kostenlosen "Ramsch" bedienen und da ihren "Content" herholen.
> Ohne Genehmigung, natürlich...


Was teuer werden kann: 5100 € Schadenersatz zzgl. 5100 € Schmerzensgeld für 17 geklaute Fachartikel OLG Frankfurt/Main, Urt. v. 4.5.2004, Az: 11 U 6/02 und 11 U 11/03


----------



## Aaron (24 Oktober 2004)

..


----------



## sascha (24 Oktober 2004)

Dann war das Wort vermutlich markengeschützt, was?


----------



## dotshead (24 Oktober 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Grundlage der Beurteilungskriterien der Aktion sind die gesetzlichen Mindestanforderungen, die ein Dialer-Anbieter insbesondere nach dem Mehrwertdienste-Gesetz von 2003 zu befolgen hat. Unter allen Teilnehmern, die ein überteuertes oder sogar illegales Einwahlprogramm aufgespürt haben, werden Preise verlost.





			
				seekport schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Aktion richtet sich gegen illegale Einwahlprogramme, also gerade solche, die sich verdeckt einwählen, den Nutzer über Kosten im unklaren lassen oder völlig überteuerte Gebühren erheben



Finde den Widerspruch in den Aussagen? Die Aussage von seekport sagt klar aus, dass die Suche gegen illegale Dialer geht. Das heisst: Installation unbemerkt, keine Kosten im zumindest 3. OK-Fenster oder Gebühren, die über die gesetzlichen Forderungen von 30 Eur/Einwahl bzw. 2,00 Eur/Min hinausgehen.

Viel Spass beim Finden.


----------



## Dino (24 Oktober 2004)

Schnorrer und Dumpfbacke....Nomen est omen...naja...

Beispiele für geklauten Content gibt es genug. Eines, bei dem es um Gedichte ging, brachte das Foren-Mitglied vonni auf den Tisch. Was aus dem Thread

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6525

zunächst nicht ganz deutlich wird, relativierte sich nach einigem PN-Wechsel und Recherchen auf der Dialerseite und der von vonni. Praktisch unverändert übernommene unfangreiche Texte und das Ganze gipfelte dann darin, dass man sogar den Namen von vonni und einigen ihrer Gedichte-Lieferanten in die Dialerseite einfließen ließ.

Neenee, Freunde, das Geschäftsprinzip ist nur auf in jedwede Hinsicht rücksichtslose Gewinn-Maximierung ausgelegt. Die Zeiten, in denen ich dem Dialer ein Existenzrecht als sinnvolles Abrechnungssystem zugestanden habe und von ein paar schwarzen Schafen, die es nunmal in allen Bereichen gibt, ausgegangen bin, sind ein für alle Mal passé. Das, was ich in der langen Zeit, in der ich mich hier im Forum aktiv engagiere und mit dem Thema auseinandersetze, kennenlernen durfte, war mehr als ausreichend, um meine Meinung grundsätzlich zu revidieren. Dialer gehören weg! Punkt!

Wer dennoch solche Geldvernichter für den Erhalt von wie auch immer geartetem Content nutzen will, soll es von mir aus tun. Aber alle anderen,  sollen schon noch die Chance haben, ihre Google-Suche effektiv durchführen zu können. ohne sich bei jedem Suchbegriff Ewigkeiten durch einen Wust von Dialerseiten zu klicken. Da kann der Googlefilter nur sinnvoll sein. Ich hoffe, dass Google den Machern entsprechende Beachtung schenkt und ein solches Tool als Option in die Suchmaschine integriert - am besten per Default. Wer meint, via Dialer das zu bekommen, was er braucht, der kann Dialerseiten ja per Opt-In  freischalten.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

Robin Hood schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussage von seekport sagt klar aus, dass die Suche gegen illegale Dialer geht.


Nix da. Nebelkerzen ist nicht.


			
				Seekport schrieb:
			
		

> Seekport und COMPUTERBILD suchen Internetseiten, auf denen teure Einwahlprogramme ("Dialer") lauern. Die Jagd ist bis zum 12. November 2004 eröffnet: Fällt Ihnen bei der Suche mit Seekport unter den Ergebnissen eine verdächtige Seite auf, klicken Sie auf  hinter dem entsprechenden Suchtreffer. Alle Hinweise werden überprüft. Seekport entfernt dann die Dialer-Seiten aus der eigenen Such-Datenbank.


Es geht um Dialer. Punkt.


----------



## sascha (24 Oktober 2004)

Ich denke auch - in der Nachricht ist unkommentiert der Text von Seekport widergegeben - dass es um Dialer per se geht. Die wollen diesen Mist samt DW-Pages und irereführenden Werbeseiten schlichtweg aus ihrem Index haben. Was ich ganz persönlich gut finde. Habe gestern mal in anderer Sache nach Reiseberichten über eine bestimmte Region  gesucht. Gefunden habe ich nur Drecksseiten mit Dialerdownload. Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise, aber es war so. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich für 29,95 Euro tatsächlich eine Beschreibung über Sehenswürdigkeiten in Apulien gefunden hätte. Und diese Spammerei nervt norm. Einmal mehr: Nichts gegen Bezahlung im Web, schon gar nicht, wenn man dafür einen angemessenen Gegenwert erhält. Aber auf die Kinder-Optimierer-Dialer-Webmaster-Suchmaschinen-Spammer kann ich getrost verzichten. Sie sind eine Seuche des Internets!


----------



## dotshead (24 Oktober 2004)

http://www.seekport.de/dialer/hilfe.html



			
				seekport schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Aktion richtet sich gegen *illegale* Einwahlprogramme, also gerade solche, die sich verdeckt einwählen, den Nutzer über Kosten im unklaren lassen oder völlig überteuerte Gebühren erheben.



Oder auch der Text von Computerbild



			
				Computerbild schrieb:
			
		

> Wohlgemerkt: Es gibt auch *seriöse* Anbieter, bei denen Informationen mit einem Einwahlprogramm bequem und anonym bezahlt werden können. Die Jagd gilt den *schwarzen Schafen*, die sich zum Beispiel nicht an die gesetzlichen Vorschriften halten.



Jaja und daraus lässt sich alles interpretieren.


----------



## dotshead (24 Oktober 2004)

Nicht mal Mut zu nem Namen?


----------



## Antidialer (24 Oktober 2004)

Seriöse Dialeranbieter sind wie das Loch Ness Monster. Jeder hat schon mal davon gehört, aber bis heute hat keiner einen gefunden.

Wer absichtlich ein so manipulierbares und nur auf Betrug ausgelegtes System wie einen Dialer einsetzt, ist per see unseriös! Punkt!


----------



## dotshead (24 Oktober 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Seriöse Dialeranbieter sind wie das Loch Ness Monster. Jeder hat schon mal davon gehört, aber bis heute hat keiner einen gefunden.
> 
> Wer absichtlich ein so manipulierbares und nur auf Betrug ausgelegtes System wie einen Dialer einsetzt, ist per see unseriös! Punkt!



*schulterzuck* Ach ja Dialer sind per se auf Betrug ausgelegt? Hast Du dafür Beweise? Und deinen Punkt! kannst Du für dich behalten. Witzig finde ich allerdings, dass gerade Computerbild (Axel Springer Verlag) einen Aufruf gegen Dialer startet. Komischerweise hat der Axel Springer Verlag kein Problem damit unter www.bild.de (bei t-online) unter dem Unterpunkt Erotik Werbeanzeigen, die durchaus Dialer bewerben, zu erlauben.

Merke: Auch der Springer-Verlag will nur Kohle verdienen.


----------



## Counselor (24 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja und daraus lässt sich alles interpretieren.


Nene, dots! Du hast wieder mal nur die Hälfte der Hilfestellung von Seekport gelesen. Es geht auch um Dialer mit  Bezugsfenster:
http://www.seekport.de/dialer/hilfe_04.html 
Ausgesprochen gut finde ich die Werbung für die Seite Deutschnetz in deinem Footer. Kein Dialer, aber viel Information. Wirklich empfehlenswert!


----------



## dvill (24 Oktober 2004)

Es gibt einen einfachen Test, welche Kriterien an die bei seekport.de beabsichtigte Mülltrennung angelegt werden. Einfach mal "malvorlagen" suchen lassen.

Die hinreichend bekannten Abzockerseiten tauchen dort erst einmal nicht auf. Aus die Maus.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (24 Oktober 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Nene, dots! Du hast wieder mal nur die Hälfte der Hilfestellung von Seekport gelesen. Es geht auch um Dialer mit  Bezugsfenster:
> http://www.seekport.de/dialer/hilfe_04.html


Kann doch nicht sein. Das wären ja legale Dialer. Seekport schreibt doch ausdrücklich irgendwas von illegalen Dialern. Und die Computerbild schreibt doch auch das es seriöse Anbieter gibt und die Jagd den schwarzen Schafen gilt. 

Wer zum Teufel ist eigentlich seekport?


----------



## dotshead (24 Oktober 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt einen einfachen Test, welche Kriterien an die bei seekport.de beabsichtigte Mülltrennung angelegt werden. Einfach mal "malvorlagen" suchen lassen.
> Die hinreichend bekannten Abzockerseiten tauchen dort erst einmal nicht auf. Aus die Maus.
> Dietmar Vill


Naja an die Sponsorlinks sind die Anforderungen wohl nicht so hoch.  Und warum kann man bei Sponsorlinks keine Dialer melden? Ach nee die Kunden haben ja für die Werbung bezahlt.
Jaja der schnöde Mammon.  :vlol:


----------



## dvill (24 Oktober 2004)

> Wer zum Teufel ist eigentlich seekport?


Seekport ist eine Suchmaschine, die begriffen hat, dass ihre Kunden Müll-bereinigte Suchergebnisse wollen. Das setzt dann den Branchenprimus unter Druck nachzuziehen.

Schmierige Angebote werden unpopulär.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Auch der Springer-Verlag will nur Kohle verdienen.


Muss man Abzocker sein, um von dir für das Geldverdinen verteidigt zu werden?


----------



## drboe (24 Oktober 2004)

Schnorrer schrieb:
			
		

> im internet darf es nur kostenlosen ramsch geben und sonst nichts!


Wer möchte für Ramsch stattdessen 30 Euronen bezahlen? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (24 Oktober 2004)

Die beste Erfindung nach Erfindung der Suchmaschine wird die Mülltrennung sein. Wenn der Marktführer den Wunsch seiner Kunden verschläft, machen das eben andere und werden damit groß.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (24 Oktober 2004)

*Dotshead schrieb:*


> Komischerweise hat der Axel Springer Verlag kein Problem damit unter www.bild.de (bei t-online) unter dem Unterpunkt Erotik Werbeanzeigen, die durchaus Dialer bewerben, zu erlauben.



Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht. Bild-T-Online ist in Teilen eine echte Dialerschleuder,
mir sind einschlägige Links auch schon in Rubriken wie "Promis" und "Show" aufgefallen.
Es gilt das Motto: Wasser predigen... :-?


----------



## drboe (24 Oktober 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja Dialer sind per se auf Betrug ausgelegt? Hast Du dafür Beweise?


Die normative Kraft des Faktischen. Natürlich ist die Idee eines Inkassos per vorhandenem Rechnungsystem zunächst verlockend und frei von Betrugs-Szenarien. Nun wirst aber auch Du nicht bestreiten wollen, dass die Verlockungen so groß waren, dass betrügerische Manipulation bei den Angeboten und insbesondere der Installation von Dialern überhand nahm. Gerade deshalb hat der Gesetzgeber, der viel zu lange dem Treiben zugesehen hatte, reagiert. Nicht nur einmal und nicht nur in Deutschland. Tarnen und täuschen war in nicht wenigen Dialern "state-of-art". Da tragen die Hersteller klar Schuld daran. Und nicht zufällig hat sich der Begriff "Mehrbetrugsnummern" zumindest in einigen Kreisen sozusagen durchgesetzt. Das Verbreitungssystem, eine Art Strukturvertrieb, hat ein Übriges zum schlechten Ruf des Verfahrens beigetragen. Das die "Mitarbeiter" dieser Vertriebsform häufig genug nicht über jeden Zweifel erhaben sind, wirst Du nicht ernsthaft bestreiten wollen. Und natürlich hat dazu beigetragen, dass der Begünstigte/die Begünstigten des Inkassos über zig Weitervermietungen nicht greifbar war/waren bzw. ist/sind. Abgesehen davon ist das Verfahren selbst ziemlich kostentreibend. Beträge jenseits von 10 EUR lassen sich jedenfalls kostengünstiger anders abrechnen. Mit anderen Worten: die Branche ist selbst Schuld, dass sie in blinder Gier das Mittel zur Abrechnung kaputt gemacht hat, auf das sie sich stützt. 

Bis heute will mir übrigens nicht einleuchten, an welcher Stelle bei der Wahl einer Rufnummer im Selbstwähldienst konkludent ein Vertrag zu Gunsten mir unbekannter Dritter geschlossen werden soll. M. E. passiert das im gesamten Prozedere der Anwahl an keiner Stelle. Die Sonderbedingungen, die man zu Gunsten von Mehrwertnummern unter Einschluß der Dailerabrechnung geschaffen hat, sind, gemessen an üblichen Vertragsabschlüssen nach BGB, ziemlich abenteuerlich. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich die Anwendung des Fernabsatzgesetztes, Rücktritt/Wandlung/Minderung wegen Nicht-/Schlechterfüllung der Leistung vermisse. Ich nutze selbst gelegentlich Mehrwertnummern, zum Internet Access von unterwegs, habe dazu aber einen schriftlichen Vertrag mit dem Anbieter geschlossen. Der Vertrag bildet die Basis von Leistung, Abrechung und das Verfahren im Streitfall. Ich brauche zur Nutzung des Dienstes  übrigens keinen Dialer: jedes OS der PC, die ich nutze, bringt die Technik zum Verbnindungsaufbau von Haus aus mit; individuelle Abrechnungsmöglichkeit inklusive. Und das ist für mich ein weiterer Hinweis auf die Absichten: wer mit reichlich Aufwand eine Software entwickelt und verbreitet, die tatsächlich gar nicht benötigt wird, kann kaum Gutes im Schilde führen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (25 Oktober 2004)

Noch konsequenter ist natürlich, gleich das Netz Dialer-sicher zu machen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (7 November 2004)

https://adwords.google.com/select/guidelines.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Dialer*
> 
> Google ist bemüht, aussagekräftige und hochwertige Anzeigen anzubieten, die unseren Kundenservice auszeichnen. Aus diesem Grund lassen wir keine Anzeigen oder Anzeigen für Websites zu, die in irgendeinem Zusammenhang mit Dialern stehen.


Google bringt hier ein sehr eindeutige Wertung über die Qualität von Dialerangeboten zum Ausdruck, und das ohne jede Ausnahme für den einen angeblich seriösen Anbieter.

Man darf gespannt sein, bis wann Google diese Lektion auch für die eigene Suchmaschine begreift.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (11 November 2004)

MSN ist es jedenfalls gelungen auch normale Suchbegriffe auszuschalten.  :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2004)

Das Thema hatten wir schon:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8082


----------



## dotshead (11 November 2004)

Sorry hatte ich übersehen.


----------



## Counselor (14 November 2004)

Hier eine absolut kinderfreundliche Suchmaschine als Alternative:
http://www.blindekuh.de/


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2004)

*Re: So ein Müll*



			
				Dumpfbacke schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Müll schadet jeglichem Wettbewerb!! Sollen sich eben die kostenlosen Anbieter mehr Mühe geben...



Ich habe bereits google über den Trick informiert, mit dem MainPean die Adwords Kampagne umgehen will. Dieser Trick wird im NewsLetter an die MainPean-Kunden auf der Mainpean-Seite offen für Jedermann dargelegt, könnt ihr selbst darlegen. Google wird auch das verstecken der Adwords verhindern. Dialer sind Müll, nicht die kostenlosen Angebote, ich finde es richtig. An die RegTP geht schon mal wieder ein Fax, da sich kein Dialer spurlos entfernen lässt, werden wohl demnächst alle wieder verboten, nicht nur 400.000 sondern alle 3,5mio.
Cu Du Scherzbold ....


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2004)

*Re: So ein Müll*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Dumpfbacke schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zuerst einmal herzlichen Dank für Ihre informative und aufschlussreiche Email. Dann möchte ich mich für die extrem verspätete Antworte entschuldigen und mich bei Ihnen für Ihre Geduld bedanken.

Ihr Hinweis ist kostbar, und wir sind immer dankbar, von unseren Inserenten zu hören. Ich habe Ihren Hinweis an die Techniker und unsere Dialer-Spezialisten weitergeleitet.

Wir stehen Ihnen unter [edit] @google.com selbstverständlich immer gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

A. M. 
Ihr Google AdWords Team

*E-Mail-addi  und persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
Aktionen dieser Art nur nach vorheriger Abstimmung mit den Betreibern
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php*
_tf/mod _


----------

